# Remember my chicken wire horse?



## Marty (Jul 21, 2007)

I"ve decided to share....... but promise you will not laugh!

Promise.

Ok, this is Mr. Pony in the makings. I know he needs a lot of work . He is far from done; matter of fact, he has severely had several bouts of colic, a lobotomy, lost his head, and now has questionable issues involving the colon. BUTTTTT!!!! He will survive! I realize he has severe issues of unacceptable conformation, but that's the beauty of him.......I can rebuild him over and over and over again until I get him right. He has already been gelded to avoid the possibility of him breeding any of my pepsi cans.




: \

So far, he is measuring in a 13. 3 at the withers, that's if he had any withers.

I will be stuffing his guts, then covering over the entire chicken wire from the outside so he will be solid. I'll probably paint him black.

Then I got this really great idea. I'VE DECIDED TO MOTORIZE HIM !!!!!!!

I'll make him BIONIC!

YES!

He could be the pony of the future!

Can you imagine if I fix him up with a small motor of some kind and make him run all over the yard???? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Wow! That would be a complete goof!

If Michael was here, he would do it. He motorized everything and I feel that is what needs to be done. We have a million small motors and battery packs and I'm going to go for it! Of course I don't have a clue how, but maybe Hus or Dan would. But that's going to be on the back burner for a while. First I need to work him and do some conditioning, and body shaping, and get him up and stuffed.

Note to Sheryl, so help me if you make fun of Mr. Pony, I will light him up with ten thousand Christmas lights and have Santa shove him on your chimney!

So anyhow, without further adu, and remember, NO laughing, because Mr. Pony is sensitive.

Introducing, Mr. Pony (drum roll please) brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Leeana (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh he's not bad at all, actually looks like a horse too :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I would put a motor on him and make him remote controlled, if your going to do this you might as well go all out and have a little fun :lol:.

Here is a cute idea, once you finish him, make a cart for him to pull out of chicken wire



.

Conformation aside lol, he is cute



:



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey that is pretty good. :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 21, 2007)

Why not just break down and buy a REAL pony. You know that this is REALLY what this is all about.

(I didn't laugh..............at you)


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 21, 2007)

That is Awesome!!!



:

That is big! :new_shocked:

Here I was picturing you, Marty, on your porch, twisting chicken wire into small horse sculptures....Amy resting by your side.....

Now I see I should have been picturing you wrestling chicken wire into exotic equine form, Amy jumping on your head..........

He is so cool....you could paper mache him.but then he wouldn't be weather proof



:

The motor idea is cool, although it may send your horses runnin' for the hills



:

Love it

Angie


----------



## Marty (Jul 21, 2007)

_Why not just break down and buy a REAL pony. You know that is REALLY what this is all about. _

No, that would spoil the fun and make me have another mouth to feed and stall to clean.

You're laughing.

Admit it.

I know you are.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jul 21, 2007)

Neat - that there pony has a future ahead of it................... About a year ago I was trying to figure out how to make something similar so I could do a mosaic horse using broken pottery/dishes... What did you decide to stuff it with? Would you mind sharing your tips because I do plan on making my mosaic horse one day?


----------



## Marty (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm really not that far ahead in my thinking.

I've tossed around the idea of stuffing him with smashed cans, styrophone peanuts and newspapers soaked in flour and water or liquid plastic. And maybe squirt some instant yellow insullation inside of him, the kind that comes in a can and expands. Might send some concrete and rebar down his legs. I really just don't know! It's going to take me forever just to fix his conformation up.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2007)

Marty., I was expecting some sort of mini godzilla sort of thing. You lied !! For just a free form structure ..I think your doing an awesome job.

Cant wait to see the finished horse. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 22, 2007)

Marty, hinge the neck so the head can be moved up and down???

You need to put some flexion into the way the neck and head join and his head a is still a trifle small for the body.

Hold fire on the finishing touches as, if you want, I can help you loads with all that and it is dead simple- all stuff that can be bought in a motor section of Walmart - or scrounged from the Hus/son.

I am the sister of one sculptor and lifelong friend of Anita, mother of Donna Chaney

http://www.animalartistry.co.uk/

There are absolutely loads of ways to finish this off- and you could paint him a different colour for each season or whim- I think it is an absolutely fantastic idea and I wish I were there to help you in person.

Watch out for Amy though or, and I say this from experience, you will have a multi coloured, gunge covered puppy!!!

And, what puppy has, she likes to share............



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 22, 2007)

> Note to Sheryl, so help me if you make fun of Mr. Pony, I will light him up with ten thousand Christmas lights and have Santa shove him on your chimney!


Ah, what chimney?


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, doggone! I am impressed Marty...it looks like a horse! That is more than I could ever do, ya done good!


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 22, 2007)

Honestly, it doesn't look all that bad!



: Mr. Pony just needs a bit of fixin' up! He looks good, nice job, Marty!

I think the motor idea's neat.....just watch out otherwise Mr. Pony might blow!


----------



## bfogg (Jul 22, 2007)

:aktion033: I think it is wonderful, you are one talented woman!!

You can put it on my chimney anyday you want!

Bonnie


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 22, 2007)

You are good, Marty!! He really looks like a horse! And he's nothing but chicken wire! I'm impressed. Please keep us posted on his progress?


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't read all this, but i think that could make a really neat ivy or vine form???


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 23, 2007)

Jill that is a brilliant idea.....I fear however that that sort of patience is not Marty's strong point!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

She could by some artificial ivy :bgrin


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2007)

I am loosing patience!

I amost put Mr. Pony down last night. He was unruly for hours and giving me fits.

Rabbit or anyone: I'm going to have to find something to wrap the main part of his body now.

It can't wait because I can't work on the rest of him with his body misbehaving.

The limbs and head/neck will have to wait because his body is very unstable. Any ideas for wrapping his body? I'm thinking of some kind of strips of material, maybe burlap or cheese cloth dunked in plaster paris?????????


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 23, 2007)

i have absolutely no help to offer here but have to say Marty you are awesome :aktion033: , i could NOT do that! :new_shocked:

my idea is to make a life-size horse out of horseshoes (already make tiny ones)...hubby keeps trying to talk me out of it.  but someday :bgrin


----------



## ~Karen~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't have a clue what I was going to get to see by the way your description was reading! When I saw the picture, I gasped, not because I thought it was funny, but because I thought of what a beautiful work of art you are creating! You are soooo talented! It is going to be beautiful when you are finished too! I can't wait to see it finished. And remote control, what an awesome thought! Are you going to remote it in a parade?!!


----------



## liltnt (Jul 23, 2007)

Marty I dont know how big is tummy area is but with the saw hore below it you might be able to cut up plastic pails in rings and use them to support his stomach. You could attach them to the sawhorse. Seems it would keep it light but still support the weight.


----------



## dangerranger (Jul 23, 2007)

You know that looks exactly like a topiary form. train a fast growing, small leaf plant up through each leg and you could still motorise the head and neck.


----------

